# bowfishing right now



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

Im out on lake conroe bow-fishing and setting out jug lines found random wi-fi spot on the lake thought i would post up on my catches so far up to 15 carp, 7 gar, 15 catfish biggest carp is 37 pounds and the biggest catfish is 20 lbs all the gar are smaller sized let you know on the end of the trip and will post pics later tonight


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

you just ruined my morning... im at work... haha.. have fun while ya can


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

T3xasb0y89 said:


> Im out on lake conroe bow-fishing and setting out jug lines found random wi-fi spot on the lake thought i would post up on my catches so far up to 15 carp, 7 gar, 15 catfish biggest carp is 37 pounds and the biggest catfish is 20 lbs all the gar are smaller sized let you know on the end of the trip and will post pics later tonight


wow how dare you post this up!!!! you just ruined my morning to...shwack one for me


----------

